# StrobesnMore Vs Rigid



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay has anyone compared Strobesnmore to Rigid Surface Mount LED Lights?

Louis any thoughts? I know yours are a lot less expensive, but light output? Lumens?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have rigid flush cut to into my rear bumper for reverse lights. 3 plus years old and they work great. The even survive two rear ending last season.


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Bud, i figured they are good, but with the price difference i think it may be worth a look!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SchneiderPlowin;1892454 said:


> Thanks Bud, i figured they are good, but with the price difference i think it may be worth a look!


oh, I argee. I have no 1st hand with those. I do have other SNM stuff and always had good performance. Just opened a box with 400 dollars worth of stuff from them.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

SchneiderPlowin;1892383 said:


> Okay has anyone compared Strobesnmore to Rigid Surface Mount LED Lights?
> 
> Louis any thoughts? I know yours are a lot less expensive, but light output? Lumens?


Strobesnmores branded lights are more of a quality off shores import product I believe and have 2 year warranty. Rigid is made here with lifetime warranty. Have you checked out lifetime led light bars? Lifetime warranty with low prices. Sold by advanced warning lights here on plowsite.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just put a set of rigid dully lights under bumper mounted them the fram of truck for back up lights and all I can say is awesome . They are light day time when backing up . Looked into backup buddy thought about cutting the bumper was affraid with the cutting would make them rust . Looked on you tube . Love them . Even have a switch that can make them stay on all the time on with reverse in gear or off and not work when in reverse gear . Just tonight had to move wife's car and told her I am spoiled, I could not see a thing in the rain with only her back up lights . Love them . I think they were $160 on Amazon and paid a extra 25 for the correct wire harness with enough wire and 3 way switch to mount the lights correctly and work they way I wanted them to .


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

Rigid supposedly uses a "tougher" glass. Their prices are also ridiculous. Most places use the same products. I currently have 2 2x2 spot lights and a 21.5" flood bar. I've had them for almost 3 years now and they both work great. None of the LEDs have gone out and everythings works as it should. I won't say the brand because I don't know how this forum is about none vendor products, but they work great. I hit a deer this summer and it bent the 2x2 bracket, but didn't hurt the light/lense. I'm not afraid of the off brand products in LEDs. I've had good luck with them.

I don't have a problem with rigids, I just don't have deep pockets. I would definitely take a set if it was free lol. Most prices vary because of different warranties.


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

ultimate plow;1892528 said:


> Strobesnmores branded lights are more of a quality off shores import product I believe and have 2 year warranty. Rigid is made here with lifetime warranty. Have you checked out lifetime led light bars? Lifetime warranty with low prices. Sold by advanced warning lights here on plowsite.


I just checked them out tonight... let's through them in the loop as well. Thanks !


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Slate;1892565 said:


> Rigid supposedly uses a "tougher" glass. Their prices are also ridiculous. Most places use the same products. I currently have 2 2x2 spot lights and a 21.5" flood bar. I've had them for almost 3 years now and they both work great. None of the LEDs have gone out and everythings works as it should. I won't say the brand because I don't know how this forum is about none vendor products, but they work great. I hit a deer this summer and it bent the 2x2 bracket, but didn't hurt the light/lense. I'm not afraid of the off brand products in LEDs. I've had good luck with them.
> 
> I don't have a problem with rigids, I just don't have deep pockets. I would definitely take a set if it was free lol. Most prices vary because of different warranties.


I feel the same way..... no deep pockets here! Can you pm me the name of those lights? Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Some lights are just overrated.......


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

[QUOWE=1olddogtwo;1892689]Some lights are just overrated.......[/QUOTE]

LMAO..... that guy is definitely trying to compensate something..... What do you think??


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Like comparing apples to a prime rib. Not even close. 
You get what you pay for. Life is so simple. 
Do you want china made crap. Go buy it. 
You want a quality made product. Go buy it. It's your money. 
Buy once cry once. 
Claimed lumen output and actual lumen out put is very different.


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Maleko;1892854 said:


> Like comparing apples to a prime rib. Not even close.
> You get what you pay for. Life is so simple.
> Do you want china made crap. Go buy it.
> You want a quality made product. Go buy it. It's your money.
> ...


Exactly that's why I was trying to determine weather it was worth it or not


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Are lights are not made in China and I believe rigid are only assembled in the United States but I could be mistaken. We looked for a manufacturer who could give us a quality light at a reasonable price. I personally have never held a rigid brand light in my hand so I cannot speak one way or the other regarding their products. I know they have a very good reputation and I'm sure thousands and thousands of very happy customers. Are lights come with a two-year full replacement warranty and we do our own testing to verify the claimed lumen output of any light we offer. We have installed a couple and rear bumper so far and I've not had any complaints. We have had a few come back over the years with water intrusion for one reason or another but so far our lights of held up very very well. For the money I think our lights are great value when you compare dollars to Lumens. If I can answer any other questions just let me know.


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Louis, if you compare your light output to rigid.... Which light would it compare to? www.rigidindustries.com/sites/default/files/catalog/31.pdf www.rigidindustries.com/sites/default/files/catalog/30.pdf

Thanks again


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

my bumper on my 2011, spaced them wide on my 14

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141711


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Strobesnmore;1893015 said:


> Are lights are not made in China and I believe rigid are only assembled in the United States but I could be mistaken. We looked for a manufacturer who could give us a quality light at a reasonable price. I personally have never held a rigid brand light in my hand so I cannot speak one way or the other regarding their products. I know they have a very good reputation and I'm sure thousands and thousands of very happy customers. Are lights come with a two-year full replacement warranty and we do our own testing to verify the claimed lumen output of any light we offer. We have installed a couple and rear bumper so far and I've not had any complaints. We have had a few come back over the years with water intrusion for one reason or another but so far our lights of held up very very well. For the money I think our lights are great value when you compare dollars to Lumens. If I can answer any other questions just let me know.


Can you show where they are made then?
Why do your lights look identical to every other cheap led light on the market?
Is every other company copying your design? I know they are not comparable to Whelen or Rigid or Baja Designs, nor are you claiming they are equal.
Not trying to knock your stuff . Just show us the proof they are not made in China , or with china parts? We have the right to know. Where are they made?
What's the company that makes them in house for you ?
I can go on Amazon and find dozens of lights that are identical to your brand.
Either they are all made in the same place , or everyone out there is copying you?
I have a few friends who have you Eflood leds. That claim to be 5000 lumens. 
I have Whelens Pioneer line of leds that are only 3000 lumens. 
The 3000 lumen Whelens drown out the supposed 5000 lumen strobesnmore brand.


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1893075 said:


> my bumper on my 2011, spaced them wide on my 14
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141711


 Do you have crew cab lariat package? Tuxedo black?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1893075 said:


> my bumper on my 2011, spaced them wide on my 14
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141711


Looks awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Maleko;1893087 said:


> Can you show where they are made then?
> Why do your lights look identical to every other cheap led light on the market?
> Is every other company copying your design? I know they are not comparable to Whelen or Rigid or Baja Designs, nor are you claiming they are equal.
> Not trying to knock your stuff . Just show us the proof they are not made in China , or with china parts? We have the right to know. Where are they made?
> ...


Ok. I apologize. Your lights may not be made in China like I asked. 
I just found out they are made in Taiwan. 
If that really makes a difference. ??


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1892689 said:


> Some lights are just overrated.......


I see the light at the end of the tunnel. ..............


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SchneiderPlowin;1893098 said:


> Do you have crew cab lariat package? Tuxedo black?


Yes I did 011,12,13.....now 14 in gray.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Maleko, no offense taken. Never said our lights were different in design. I said "we looked for a manufacturer who could give us a quality light at a reasonable price." You may not be a fan of our Efloods line but we have many customers who love them. For the price you can't go wrong. Did not see the comparison you witnessed so I can't comment. I have 3 Pioneer Plus on my truck (I obviously get a deal) and don't believe most would pay the 546.99 EACH price tag when we offer an Eflood 7200 lumen light for 149.99. Not saying our lights better but apples to apples they both put out X lumens and light the way. Each has a different design but same purpose and use. I am taking mine off as we have a dual color Efloods coming and 2 will replace the 2 whelens. Less total lumens but going with one spot and one flood. Other thing to mention is use. I use mine to light up unoccupied beach houses when first on scene for the fire department. I have rubber bushings that allow me to pivot and swivel them with little ease.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

This is my 3 way switch


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

Led lights on while in gear


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

The shed is about 50 feet away


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

Led lights off in this picture


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Louis did you have a chance to compare your lights to rigid's pdf?


----------



## SchneiderPlowin (Mar 1, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1893134 said:


> Yes I did 011,12,13.....now 14 in gray.


I had an 11, and a 13, and now a 14...,


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

I mounted lights to frame up under bumper

And sorry I couldn't post all of these in 1 post this is the first time doing this on here .


----------



## eagle_eyes0217 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Flood lights*

I had a pair of strobes n more eflood 2500 lumen flood lights. installed about a year ago.they are mounted to my trailer hitch and come on when in reverse.theses light are very bright had one replace because one was half out .It was replace with no question asked.Custmer service out standing!

I also had 4 surface star amber leds mouted in the grill
2 e91 hideaways amber leds in the reverse lights
4 e92 hideaways amber leds mouted in my fog lights and turn signals
and a D6 dash mouted led light.for a total of 10 hideaways.loves these lights.

I have personaly met louis, he's a very nice guy and willing to talk about his products and will answer anyones questions and is allways coming out with new products as well. If anyone is near westerly RI stop buy and see there products.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I have not looked at their pdf. With the winter as busy as its been I have just gotten sidetracked. We are very proud of our flood lights and see very few warranties. I have them on my Kubota right down to my plow truck and they perform really well.


----------

